# Patrick Cote Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Finally got around to dusting off the old photoshop tonight, its been awhile but some of the work I have seen lately kinda reignited the fire. 

Its been awhile so what do you guys think?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's pretty good, man.

The only issue, and a weird one, is that the render doesn't look like Cote. Looks like some random guy.

I am really sleepy, though, so I could just be seeing things.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah the render had alot of effects on it already before I got hold of it. Its from an add.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The render stands out from the background far too much. He needs a little blending in imo. Otherwise I like it, the text is quite nice.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

I like it. The text especially goes well with it. Nothing else to say really. How long has it been since you used PS before that?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Probably months, I used it for a couple minutes to do a quick poster for one contest but even before that it had been a while. Life has been busy.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

Really like the Cote sig you have also. I just turned sigs on, didn't see it before now. I'm a Cote fan too


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I appreciate the feed back,, the one I am using I just burnt up in about 2 minutes there wasn't much I could do with the stock pic because its such an awkward size if you want to keep the 3 belts in.


----------

